
Show HN: DropList - Send your marketing campaigns 100x cheaper - tusharsoni
https://github.com/tusharsoni/droplist
======
tusharsoni
Hi HN!

Author here. I work on several projects that require me to stay in touch with
the customers and keep them up-to-date on new initiatives that we are taking.
I have tried several marketing platforms such as Mailchimp and Sendy. However,
they can be really expensive or hard to maintain/set-up.

The goal with DropList is to have an open-source [1] marketing platform that
can be easily self-hosted. But, we do provide a hosted version [2] for
convenience at a very low cost. Over time, I want to add features for email
automation, complex segmentation, and more.

If you have suggestions or any other feedback, please leave comments here.

[1]
[https://github.com/tusharsoni/droplist](https://github.com/tusharsoni/droplist)

[2] [https://droplist.email](https://droplist.email)

------
ronakjain90
Congratulations on the launch, how does it differs from that of listmonk[1],
it's open source and battle tested at Zerodha. Ability to create templates via
a drag/drop tool would give marketers a lot less friction.

[1][https://github.com/knadh/listmonk](https://github.com/knadh/listmonk)

~~~
tusharsoni
Thank you! ListMonk looks great but I'm not sure what their future plans are
so it would be hard to do a fair comparison. For DropList, the plan is to move
towards email automation using drip campaigns.

